# Former Uber CEO Travis Kalanick Is Worth $5.5 Billion



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

https://www.pulse.ng/bi/strategy/fo...ear-long-trip-around-the-world-id9097064.html

Fun run-through with photos of Kalanick journey. Photo below is what his New York City penthouse apartment will look like when completed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

All Hail FEARLESS LEADER TRAVIS !

PIRATE KING !


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Looks like a $36 million penthouse to me. I thought Uber is worth $120 billion.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

You [email protected]$€$ driving your car in to the ground for .52 per mile paid for this guys $36 million dollar house while the average driver can't pay rent solely of their fübr earnings.
Continue to perpetuate the ponzy, fübrites.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

More info on Kalanick's Manhattan penthouse in this previous thread.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/travis-kalanick-buys-manhattan-penthouse-for-36-million.293467/


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

No interest in philanthropy.

Shocked.

D-baggery


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Well, he capitalized on ants and earned every damn bit of it. That's the American way folks.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

For someone who's companies never make any profit, you gotta love how they just assume he's worth billions. 

That assumption must be based on the value of Uber's alleged stock value. But we all know Uber's stock is basically worthless at this point while they are losing billions of dollars year after year with more money lost each year.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> For someone who's companies never make any profit, you gotta love how they just assume he's worth billions.
> 
> That assumption must be based on the value of Uber's alleged stock value. But we all know Uber's stock is basically worthless at this point while they are losing billions of dollars year after year with more money lost each year.


He received a $6 billion severance package when he was ousted from Uber's board.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> He received a $6 billion severance package when he was ousted from Uber's board.


What's your source ? I don't recall this and is almost unbelievable.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> What's your source ? I don't recall this and is almost unbelievable.


From the Business Insider:

_Former Uber CEO Travis Kalanick is planning to sell 29% of his shares in the car-ride company in a deal valued at about $1.4 billion, Bloomberg reports. _

_Ok, so this works out to $4.83 billion. But that was back in June of '17. _


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> He received a $6 billion severance package when he was ousted from Uber's board.


Not severance, just his ownership stake. And as you noted, he then cashed out part of that to SoftBank, for $1.4 billion. And has turned around and started to acquire, support companies through his new venture fund 10100.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Well, he capitalized on ants and earned every damn bit of it. That's the American way folks.


Well technically he earned it from gullible short sited investors.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> He received a $6 billion severance package when he was ousted from Uber's board.


That is absolutely not true.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Selling shares was smart. He's an @$$hole, but not a dummy.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

What good does it to do gain the world and kill your mother in a boating accident, I bet it's a deal he made with the devil.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> All Hail FEARLESS LEADER TRAVIS !
> 
> PIRATE KING !





Pax Collector said:


> Well, he capitalized on ants and earned every damn bit of it. That's the American way folks.





TwoFiddyMile said:


> Selling shares was smart. He's an @$$hole, but not a dummy.


Join me in the money chant song brothers and sisters.








Lee239 said:


> What good does it to do gain the world and kill your mother in a boating accident, I bet it's a deal he made with the devil.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> What good does it to do gain the world and kill your mother in a boating accident, I bet it's a deal he made with the devil.


Everyone that wants to be someone big in this world has to pay their price to the Baphomet with a blood sacrifice.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

ChinatownJake said:


> Fun run-through with photos of Kalanick journey. Photo below is what his New York City penthouse apartment will look like when completed.
> 
> View attachment 273309


Forget it Jake, it's Chinatown



SEAL Team 5 said:


> He received a $6 billion severance package when he was ousted from Uber's board.


Fake news re severance



Pax Collector said:


> Well, he capitalized on ants and earned every damn bit of it. That's the American way folks.


Frankly, I WISH I had Kalanick's problems.

ie. Should I take the Bentley or Ferrari to the Gulfstream G650?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> Well technically he earned it from gullible short sited investors.


Ding Ding Ding.
hell, he's the one that convinced them to bankroll $500 double sided driver referrals back in 2015.
those juicy $35-50/hr guarantees
The concept of multiplier Surge
His only flaw was in app tipping



2Cents said:


> You [email protected]$€$ driving your car in to the ground for .52 per mile paid for this guys $36 million dollar house while the average driver can't pay rent solely of their fübr earnings.
> Continue to perpetuate the ponzy, fübrites.


What's disgusting is what happened after he left. 
Mileage Rates are much lower. "value ur time bullshit"
Pool
Upfront pricing for pax
Flat surges

Sure we got long pickup distance {barely worth much}, wait times && Tips. But when TK ran the shitshow, I didn't need tips because I made $1200 working 25hrs Fri-Sun. You could clear $1500 a week when he was CEO. NOW, good luck hitting $800 consistently.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

on paper


----------

